# Update on my planted tank



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Havent showed pics of this tank in a while... it's really grown in and the rhom is loving it now.. tons of room to swim and lots of natural cover..

let me know what you guys think

Full Tank Shot:









Left Half









Right Half









view from right side


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Lookin good Trigg, i like how natural the substrate looks. Also are those Crypt Balansae?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks man i believe they are crypt wendtii.. love the way they look


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ahh right , i thought they were maybe young balansae.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

i love that rhom trigga!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I like, makes me want to try this what kind of plants you got in there?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nicely done Trig!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks guys

the largest plants are hygrophilia ceylon.. there are some java ferns in there and the crypt wendtii

there is also an anubias nana i think tied up to a rock for the last 2 months still waiting to see it latch on before i untie it


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

^^^thank you are those low light plants?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

bigshawn said:


> ^^^thank you are those low light plants?


Ya they are. I dont know much about the large grassish plant, but since the others are im assuming it is. Trigga, you have a common name for that large grass plant, as i like it.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice planted setup trig.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> ^^^thank you are those low light plants?


Ya they are. I dont know much about the large grassish plant, but since the others are im assuming it is. Trigga, you have a common name for that large grass plant, as i like it.
[/quote]
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=285

it grows like a weed man... i can send you some next time i trim if you want


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

^^^thank you for the link I'll diff need it and I may take you up on that offer


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

that's a pretty sick setup - keep it up.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What is that growing up front on myour substrate? It looks mossy


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> What is that growing up front on myour substrate? It looks mossy


looks like cyanobacteria


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks sean


----------

